# Calf not eating..Please help



## No Regrets Farm (Apr 2, 2003)

I have two Jersey bull calfs that have been on pasture and grain for a couple of weeks. When I got home from errands yesterday, one calf didnt look well. He is not drinking or eating, he wont get up on his own. We can get him up, but he's wobbly and acts drunk.

I used a syringe and gave him water with an electrolyte solution last night. This morning, he's still just lying around acting lethargic.

Any ideas?
Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## jwcinpk (Jul 2, 2002)

Give us more information. Is he eating? Are you bottle feeding? What age is calf?
Diahrea?
Something is definately not right if you can't make him get up. Start some type of antibiotic most use LA200. Continue the electrolytes as often as you can. You may even want to try a Vit B shot. You may have to tube him.


----------



## No Regrets Farm (Apr 2, 2003)

The calf is not eating or drinking on his own. He is 3-4 months old. I got him from an Amish farmer who bottle fed until we got him, which was about a month ago. He does have brownish diarrhea. Whiteish yellowish, thick nasal discharge (just started this morning). 

I gave him more electrolytes just a few minutes ago and he seems to be perking up a little. As I was helping him, I heard the other calf beginning to cough. I am thinking it may be a virus? Pneumonia?

I am headed out to the feedstore to get anything that I might be needing for him. I will look for LA200 and vitamin B.

Anything else I might need to get?

Thanks,
Cindy



jwcinpk said:


> Give us more information. Is he eating? Are you bottle feeding? What age is calf?
> Diahrea?
> Something is definately not right if you can't make him get up. Start some type of antibiotic most use LA200. Continue the electrolytes as often as you can. You may even want to try a Vit B shot. You may have to tube him.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

What's his temp? Is he dehydrated? you check for dehydration by pinching a handful of skin on the side of his neck. it the "tent" stays for a second, he's dehydrated, the longer it stays the worse off he is.

LA200 is ok, but for pnuemonia I give them nuflor, baytril, or if i have to....oh the one that starts with an "M". I can't remember the name and I don't like to use it as it is fatal to humans! you have to get all of these from the vet. i would also get him a shot of banamine. that is like aspririn to them, it makes them feel better and gets them up and eating.

you need to get electrolytes in him in quantity...like a bottle full. if he won't drink, tube him. if you can get that much in him with a syringe, ok, but that seems like it would take a long time.

Jena


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

micotil is the one i couldn't think of.

jena


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

If you can't get ahold of the vet for the meds try giving him 2-3 people asprin (not tylenol) and a shot about 4-5 cc vit b the combination of the 2 really gives them a boost in about an hour and you might be able to get him to drink out of a bottle instead of tubing.... La-200 can also be given but I always give them more than it says on the bottle by a cc or 2 to give them a good kick and repeat with the regular dose the next day..It may seem like over medicating but it has worked with me so I don't know....
I would also give the LA-200 to the other one the same way...


----------



## No Regrets Farm (Apr 2, 2003)

I am armed with meds and syringes. Lets hope it works out *saying my prayers again*

Thanks for all the help!
Cindy


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

la200 is a long-acting antibiotic designed to be used when it's not practical to give a shot every day. that is exactly why i use it. i always give the proper dosage and if a repeat is necessary, i only give the second dose three days later.

my vet has given me "off-label" instructions for many drugs, but she has never told me to use more la200 than what is recommended and she has never told me to give it more often than 3 days apart. she is a wise woman and gives sound advice.

also....just a bit more about micotil. i read an article where a man had a syringe in his pocket. the cow kicked him and the syringe injected into him. he quickly got himself to a hospital, only to be told that there was nothing they could do for him and he would die shortly. micotil is fatal to humans and there is no cure or treatment. this man was 39 and spent his last hours with his wife and two daughters. he had no idea the drug was that dangerous, even though it says so on the label.

i think that only vets should be allowed to administer the stuff, but what do i know. 

READ those labels and follow directions, unless your vet tells you otherwise.

Jena


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Jena I understand how you feel about LA-200 and I didn't give it to them like this until my vet and also a couple of the local farmers that I talked to said their vet said to do the same thing, if they weren't doing any better the next morning (I guess I should have added that in to my last post) ... They said that if it is bad to the point of them really feeling ill and not eating, getting up ect...Then the shot it self won't kick it hard enough like say a vet only med that is why it is an over the counter...
I am not saying that I am right and you are wrong...but it has worked for me..
I really appreciate your advice with regards to cattle :worship: because we raise replacement dairy heifers and at times I am at a real loss and don't know what to do when everything else has failed...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

No regrets, you need to be more specific.. what is the calfs temp? Does the calf act blind, or confused? Is it shivering? Is it still hungry? Is it salivating or slavering? Put your finger in his mouth, is it warm, or cold? What is it's posture? Ist humped up, or does he hold his head extended? Is his belly distended? Is he getting a complete feed with minerals and vitamins? Is the calf shivering? Help us help you.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

how's the little one doing??


----------



## mpenney (Jun 7, 2004)

What you are describing is what my vet just warned me about. A deficiency in thiamine. He told us that staggering and blindness can happen. The vitamin supplement is Thiamine Hydrochloride. Hope this helps.


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hows this calf doing ?


----------



## No Regrets Farm (Apr 2, 2003)

herefordman said:


> Hows this calf doing ?



The calf is doing fine now and has since been sold. The original post was from June. 

Thank you all for your help : )

Cindy


----------



## ThatJerk (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear No Regrets Farm,

Please update us and let us know what worked for you. I'm having the same issue as I am sure many others have had since your last post.


----------



## Alan G (Apr 21, 2011)

This sounds like "grass tetany", a magnesium deficientcy due to low Mg levels in young spring grass. Epsom salt is preventative/curative

Alan


----------

